

Show HN: Private group and event based sharing platform - mikebannister

Check out our web and mobile apps<p>http://trycapsule.com<p>Capsule is a private group and event based sharing platform built on the premise that most real-life networks are born and die around shared experiences.
======
tstegart
Clickable link: <http://trycapsule.com>

Good luck!

